# Je hais les commerciaux !!!!!...Arf !



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

En fait, les commerciaux m'emmerdent ...  
Toujours a râler sur l'IT, à mettre en doute les chiffres de leurs secteurs, à plomber leurs portables avec des conneries...  

Mais, maintenant ... ils ont une bonne raison de râler !!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffff !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

Depuis toujours, les commerciaux utilisent leurs GSM privés et reçoivent un forfait mensuel (fixe mais largement calculé) destiné à couvrir le coût de leurs communications professionnelles !!!
Depuis le début de l'année ils râlent parce que ce forfait ne leur semble pas assez élevé ... ils râlent tellement qu'ils en sont arrivés à se plaindre à la direction avec pour conséquence l'ouverture d'une demande d'information interne qui a fait ch... tout le monde !!!  
On a envoyé une note à tous les commerciaux en leur demandant de prouver, factures et documents à l'appui que ce forfait n'était pas suffisant : pas UNE réponse !!!!!!!!! et quand je dis pas UNE, c'est pas UNE !!!!  

Comme j'ai la téléphonie dans mes attributions, j'ai donc ouvert un projet qui a abouti lundi de cette semaine par la distribution à chaque commercial d'un package "société" comprenant un GSM standard + 1 numéro professionnel directement facturé à la société sans aucune intervention de leur part ... donc plus 1 Euro à payer par eux pour leurs communications professionnelles - je leur ai bien évidemment signalé par note séparée que leur forfait était supprimé étant donné qu'il n'a plus lieu d'exister.......

Et bien, je vous donne en mille de deviner ce qui se passe depuis lundi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Depuis lundi, tous les commerciaux trouvent que le forfait n'était quand même pas si mal calculé que ça et qu'en fait, ils perdent du fric avec le nouveau système ...    

Et c'est évident qu'ils perdent du fric étant donné que ce forfait était quand même assez "royal" !!!   :love: 

Alors, je viens à l'instant de leur envoyer une petite note commençant par cette phrase : "Enjoy you new professional GSM but forget your previous allowance !!!!" Arffffff !!!!!!! :love: 

C'est peut être mesquin, mais j'ai joui ... moralement ... en appuyant sur "send" !!!!!! :love: 

Ils voulaient le beurre et l'argent du beurre ... maintenant ils bouffent de la margarine ! :rateau: 

Bien fait pour leur g....... !!!!!!!!!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Ma parole mais c'est le Bastard Lebowsky From Hell  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Benji (17 Décembre 2004)

well done


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole mais c'est le Bastard Lebowsky From Hell  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Tu sais, depuis qu'il y en a un qui a raconté partout que nos portables étaient de la merde et nous des incompétents parce que son lecteur de CD était bloqué et qu'il ne parvenait plus à l'ouvrir ... ... et qu'on y a trouvé un CD complètement bousillé de "Lapin Malin" ... je n'ai plus aucune illusion quant à certains "commerciaux" !!!!!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, les commerciaux m'emmerdent ...
> Toujours a râler sur l'IT, à mettre en doute les chiffres de leurs secteurs, à plomber leurs portables avec des conneries...
> 
> Mais, maintenant ... ils ont une bonne raison de râler !!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffff !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...



Bien fait !  Ça leur apprendra à se gourrer de mobile


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et qu'on y a trouvé un CD complètement bousillé de "Lapin Malin"


Du moment que c'est pas "la chatte en folie". 
  Quoi ? C'est la même chose ?  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que je vais écrire un bouquin sur les "notes de frais" des commerciaux ... on y trouve des trucs hallucinants du style :

Deux notes de parkings, le même jour, à 1 H d'intervalle ... bon OK, jusque là, rien que du normal ... seul problème, les parkings sont distants de 350 kms !!!!!    
Rapide celui-là !!!! :love: 

Y'en a même qui ont réussi à inviter le même client trois fois le même jour au restaurant ...
Tidju ! quelle santé !!!!! :love: 

Des tickets de pleins d'essence alors qu'ils roulent tous au diesel !!! :love: 

Achat d'une malette de protection pour notebook ! OK ... problème, elle coûte 350 Euros !!!! :love: 

Livraison de fleurs pour l'anniversaire d'un client ! OK ... problème, il a oublié d'enlever le bon de livraison qui porte l'adresse de sa femme !!! :love: 

Comme c'est mon service qui encode et vérifie leurs notes de frais, ils ont vraiment l'air de nous prendre pour des cons ..... :love:  ... et comme nous, on fait pareil, ben ils sont mal tombés !!!!!! Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Excellent :love: Et tellement vrai :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2004)

Hé bien, vous vous êtes trouvé un bon sujet de rebellion, les biquets... Il n'y a pas de petites causes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Moi les commerciaux je leur mettrais des coups de poings  :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Moi les commerciaux je leur mettrais des coups de poings :rateau: :hein:


Hey, Cyril     il faut modérer son tempérament méridional, par moments...
tiens, je vais à Marseille ce Week end et je devrais voir Delphine et Ste...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, vous vous êtes trouvé un bon sujet de rebellion, les biquets... Il n'y a pas de petites causes


En fait, on était devant deux choix : les commerciaux ou les Corses !!!     
Comme on n'est pas très courageux ... on a vite choisi !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on était devant deux choix : les commerciaux ou les Corses !!!
> Comme on est pas très courageux ... on a vite choisi !!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Le pire que j'ai rencontré : un commercial annonce qu'on lui a piqué son portable dans sa bagnole avec déclaration à la police et tout et tout ....  
Ok ... ça arrive ! on le lui remplace !!!
Le lendemain, alors que je suis sur le réseau pour "désinscrire" le portable volé, je constate, ô surprise que ledit portable s'est connecté une heure plus tôt avec login et mot de passe tout-à-fait corrects pour surfer sur le Web....   
Enquête et tout le bazar : le portable n'a jamais été volé ... le gars l'avait subtilisé pour le donner à sa femme qui, erreur manifeste, et en son absence, avait suivi la procédure normale de connexion pour aller faire un peu de surf !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Jamais il ne s'était douté qu'on pouvait tracer les connexions !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

... on s'est arrangés entre hommes et à l'amiable (je l'aimais plutôt bien celui-là !), il m'a rendu le nouveau portable et a repris son ancien ...    
Quand au nouveau portable qu'il m'a rendu ... il va bien, merci !!! ma femme en est entièrement satisfaite !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le pire que j'ai rencontré : un commercial annonce qu'on lui a piqué son portable dans sa bagnole avec déclaration à la police et tout et tout ....
> Ok ... ça arrive ! on le lui remplace !!!
> Le lendemain, alors que je suis sur le réseau pour "désinscrire" le portable volé, je constate, ô surprise que ledit portable s'est connecté une heure plus tôt avec login et mot de passe tout-à-fait corrects pour surfer sur le Web....
> Enquête et tout le bazar : le portable n'a jamais été volé ... le gars l'avait subtilisé pour le donner à sa femme qui, erreur manifeste, et en son absence, avait suivi la procédure normale de connexion pour aller faire un peu de surf !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> Jamais il ne s'était douté qu'on pouvait tracer les connexions !!!!



Et dans ce cas vous faites comment? 
Il y a des sanctions? Le type est licencié? Vous faites un recours juridictionnel? Ou vous faites "disparaître" le commercial?


----------



## Mille Sabords (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et dans ce cas vous faites comment?
> Il y a des sanctions? Le type est licencié? Vous faites un recours juridictionnel? Ou vous faites "disparaître" le commercial?



c'est le nouveau portable qui a disparu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> c'est le nouveau portable qui a disparu


     :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hey, Cyril     il faut modérer son tempérament méridional, par moments...
> tiens, je vais à Marseille ce Week end et je devrais voir Delphine et Ste...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Euh ! Je plaisante bien entendu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

ps : NON !!!!   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Mais oui mais oui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui mais oui


Je l'ai emprunté pour le tester !!!!!


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai emprunté*e* pour l*a* tester !!!!!


qui ça? La femme du commercial indélicat?


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> qui ça? La femme du commercial indélicat?




ah bon    ça se pratique ces trucs là... ?


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Décembre 2004)

"Pratiquer" n'est pas vraiment le terme approprié, me semble t-il ...


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "Pratiquer" n'est pas vraiment le terme approprié, me semble t-il ...




il te semble ?     

Dans mon service en fait "ils" nous apportent des croissants...  
et ce ne sont en fait, pour la majorité que de jolies Femmes...  

Et là je ne sais pas si elles pratiquent...


----------



## Lio70 (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le pire que j'ai rencontré : un commercial annonce qu'on lui a piqué son portable dans sa bagnole avec déclaration à la police et tout et tout ....
> Ok ... ça arrive ! on le lui remplace !!!
> Le lendemain, alors que je suis sur le réseau pour "désinscrire" le portable volé, je constate, ô surprise que ledit portable s'est connecté une heure plus tôt avec login et mot de passe tout-à-fait corrects pour surfer sur le Web....
> Enquête et tout le bazar : le portable n'a jamais été volé ... le gars l'avait subtilisé pour le donner à sa femme qui, erreur manifeste, et en son absence, avait suivi la procédure normale de connexion pour aller faire un peu de surf !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> Jamais il ne s'était douté qu'on pouvait tracer les connexions !!!!


Mouarf, la connerie monumentale! Ne me dis pas qu'en plus, il (elle) a dû taper un passcode avec une carte de type "secure-id" et qu'ils ne pensaient même pas être loggés sur le serveur?  Et à quoi ça sert toute cette sécurité alors? Pfff... ces commerciaux. La même chose dans toutes les boîtes en effet, surtout quand tu écris "ils plombent leurs portables avec des conneries".    Où je bosse maintenant on a eu quelques cas graves aussi.  :love:


----------



## geoffrey (17 Décembre 2004)

Les commerciaux incrimines se font pas virer ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

mais pourquoi il n'y a pas de commerciaux qui viennent se défendre   

ben, doivent être occupés à bosser...  :rateau:


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ou alors c'est que c'est vrai et qu'ils y trouvent rien a redire...


----------



## akufen (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ou alors c'est que c'est vrai et qu'ils y trouvent rien a redire...



Ha non merci de ne pas faire de généralité, quand même, parce que là j'ai l'impression que l'on parle de VRP, genre vieille obsedé, gros cochon et tout le tralala.
je n'ai pas l'intitulé de fonction "commercial" mais je passe 3/4 de mon temps en clientèle, je suis donc commercial, mais  alors là,  :hein:  bonjour le descriptif.  

Je sais que dans certains cas il y a des abus, mais le coup du film planté dans l'ordos ou des logins,c'est trop fort, il y a des cons partout non, et c'est tellement facile de faire vivres des vieux préjugés, bon dans ce cas il y de quoi!  

D'ailleurs on parle de commerciaux de quel secteur???


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

tu vois Jean claude dans caméra café???... bon ok ne faisons pas de généralités


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Des tickets de pleins d'essence alors qu'ils roulent tous au diesel !!! :love:


 Et les voitures de locations ?
 à moins de les rendre réservoir vide, et alors faut voir le prix au litre...

 Et puis les voitures prêtées par les garages pendant réparation...


----------



## akufen (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu vois Jean claude dans caméra café???... bon ok ne faisons pas de généralités



Très belle caricature, mais moi qui croyait que cela avait évolué  
 y a pas de sots métiers


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, TheBig... Sylko et moi on t'ordonne de venir passer une semaine dans notre superbe entreprise... :love: Tu n'en reviendras pas...


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Très belle caricature, mais moi qui croyait que cela avait évolué
> y a pas de sots métiers



de sots métiers non...mais des commerciaux sots...oui ça il y en a


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les voitures de locations ?
> à moins de les rendre réservoir vide, et alors faut voir le prix au litre...
> 
> Et puis les voitures prêtées par les garages pendant réparation...


Vas-y défends toi !!  :love: :love:


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "Pratiquer" n'est pas vraiment le terme approprié, me semble t-il ...


Pas si sur, regarde le dictionnaire :


			
				Le Dico a dit:
			
		

> pratiquer [v.]
> 1. Exercer. Pratiquer la chirurgie.
> 2. Se livrer à. Pratiquer les sports.
> 3. Ménager. Pratiquer une ouverture.





Quoi que : "Pratiquer les sports" pour TheBig, c'est peut être pas approprié  :rateau:


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Les commerciaux incrimines se font pas virer ???


Visiblement, t'as rien compris à la fonction commerciale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y défends toi !!  :love: :love:


Arf !!! pas de voitures de location ni de voitures de remplacement externes ...  on a notre parc et ce sont toutes des diesels !!!  :mouais: 
Non mais !!!!!  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sur, regarde le dictionnaire :
> Quoi que : "Pratiquer les sports" pour TheBig, c'est peut être pas approprié  :rateau:


Mais pratiquer une ouverture .... oui !!!!!!!
 :rateau:    :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Et puis, s'il n'y avait plus de commerciaux ... la paix royale qu'on aurait !!!!!!! :rateau: 
Plus besoin de statistiques étant donné qu'il n'y aurait plus de ventes ... plus besoin de marketing, d'administration de finance puisqu'il n'y aurait plus rien à traiter ... plus besoin d'ordis, ... etc... etc... en fait, plus besoin de personne !!!!   
Purée, et comment je mange moi ????????


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

Moi, j'aime bien ce fil de TheBig mais parce qu'il sait, *lui*, que :
- une entreprise sans la fonction commerciale, cela n'existe pas ; d'ailleurs, la Société sans cette fonction ne peut être 
- le % de commerciaux indélicats ou passablement idiots, ne diffère guère de celui des employés d'une entreprise en général 
La seule différence est qu'il sont plus remuants et bruyant...
Mais un bon commercial atone, cela n'existe pas, c'est pas compatible  
N'oubliez jamais que sans eux vous n'auriez pas de boulot  


nb : ah si il y avait bien un modèle de Société qui a pu se passer de cette fonction mais il s'est effondré  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être mesquin, mais j'ai joui ... moralement ... en appuyant sur "send" !!!!!! :love:


Tu jouis bien souvent, ces derniers temps... :mouais:    :love:


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu jouis bien souvent, ces derniers temps... :mouais:    :love:


Certes mais il n'a pas le visage béa qu'on devrait avoir en de telles circonstances  :rateau: 
Il fait çà trop comme un lapin  :mouais: [Bonjour Papa, Merci Papa]


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il fait çà trop comme un lapin  :mouais: [Bonjour Papa, Merci Papa]


D'ailleurs tu devrais te méfier de ton fiston.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu jouis bien souvent, ces derniers temps... :mouais:    :love:


...le dernier sursaut de la bête parait-il !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

je hais les graisseux, pardon les techniciens


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi il n'y a pas de commerciaux qui viennent se défendre
> 
> ben, doivent être occupés à bosser...  :rateau:



Bien vu ! ils bossent EUX ! et doivent probablement ignorer les "dentelles de calais" qu'on tisse dans leur dos... et qui surfent sur MacGé pendant leur temps de travail...

On retrouve bien là cette vieille jalousie des administratifs envers les productifs ! 

De mon point de vue, la fonction commerciale est par définition la fonction rentable...
La tendance est même de confier le plus possible de fonctions administratives aux commerciaux afin de réduire au strict minimum "les frais généraux" que constituent les "employés aux écritures".

Dans les frais généraux on trouve bien entendu les "mous du genou" à qui on confie l'analyse - ou plutôt l'extration - des documents fournis par ces êtres rares et précieux que sont les commerciaux... l'analyse étant faite par les décisionnaires... 

Bien entendu, ces employés administratifs recrutés sur la base de leur aptitude à rester immobile derrière un clavier ont rarement d'autre compétence que leur connaissance d'Excel - acquise dans l'entreprise - et leur salaire, donc, aussi étriqué que ladite compétence ! d'où la jalousie consécutive à la comparaison des revenus !

Patron de la boîte en question je vais dire deux mots au Directeur commercial qui ne sait pas tenir ses "pur sang"... et :

- Augmenter le % alloué aux ventes pour leur éviter la honte d'être tenté de se payer sur les frais... 

- Créer des concours offrant des voyages de 15 jours dans les endroits les plus féériques du monde...

Dans le même temps, comme je suis un bon gestionnaire, et pour compenser : 

- Je diminue de façon drastique le salaire des "ronds de cuir" à l'expression du plus symbolique minimum syndical... 

- Je bloque leur accès internet par un mot de passe... 

- Je vérifie la nécessité de leur fonction et demande au responsable informatique de me concocter un logiciel effectuant automatiquement - et gratuitement - l'essentiel du travail qu'il sont supposés faire, et chaque fois que c'est possible de m'en débarasser...

- Je demande ensuite aux "techniciens de surface" de mettre les ordinateurs en route le matin et de les éteindre le soir en partant pour remplacer ces postes disparus. 

Quant à la caricature de Jean-Claude, qui m'est finalement plutôt sympatique, n'oublions pas celle -  tout aussi craquante - de Hervé et du staff sédentaire !...

Signé : 
E= Mg2 - P.D.G. 
P.o./ Jean-Guy


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> De mon point de vue, la fonction commerciale est par définition la fonction rentable...


Doux euphémisme  :mouais: 
La fonction commerciale est LA base de l'existence et de la survie de *toutes* les entreprises 
./


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La fonction commerciale est LA base de l'existence et de la survie d'une entreprise


Ouaip pour les entreprises qui ne vendent que du vent 

s/ un ingénieur


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip pour les entreprises qui ne vendent que du vent


T'as bien fait d'attirer mon attention, c'est rectifié : *de toutes les entreprises* 
Quoi qu'elles fassent :mouais:

nb : le "vent" s'appelle un service


----------



## poildep (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La fonction commerciale est LA base de l'existence et de la survie de *toutes* les entreprises
> ./


Même l'église à son armada de commerciaux.


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Même l'église à son armada de commerciaux.



Lesdits commerciaux doivent être managés par des comptables façon "thebig" : réduits au strict minimum de leur fonction, mais alimentent une autre armada qui enfle les frais généraux dans les ors du "Siège" qui pour être saint n'en est pas moins riche !


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Mais faut pas pour autant casser le fil du Big car des histoires de commerciaux, y en a un paquet et dans ceuss qui son planqué là, derrières les écrans, il doit bien y en avoir qui doivent pouvoir nous en raconter de biens bonnes


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Ben, je vais commencer...

Dans ma vie pro, j'en ai formé un paquet, de commerciaux, et je dois dire qu'avec certains on en voit de toutes les couleurs  :rateau: 

Je vais commencer par une qui se déroule dans le domaine des laboratoires pharmaceutiques.
Nous avions formé en salle un contingent de nouvelles recrues et la phase suivante consistait à les accompagner en tournée pour voir ce qui était rentré dans les têtes.

On les avait tiré à la courte paille et manque de pot pour moi, le sort m'avait désigné la grande gueule du groupe et de surcroît le plus dragueur :affraid:

Nous voilà à pénétrer dans une officine [pharmacie] où se trouvait 2 personnes :
- une petite vieille portant blouse ex-blanche et une paire de lunette pour myope de compétition... 
- une femme... comment dire canon, vraiment superbe et avec un balai à la main...

Voilà mon commercial grande gueule qui file vers la superbe femme et lui débite son discours sans respirer...

...celui-ci fini, une voix venant de l'autre femme s'exclame : "Quand vous aurez fini de débiter votre laïus à ma femme de ménage, vous m'expliquerez ce qui vous amène"   

Ce faisant, celle-ci tourne la tête vers moi, hilare, et me fait un clin d'oeil  :rateau: 
...
Le reste de la formation, ce joyeux dragueur fut d'un silence religieux :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je hais les graisseux, pardon les techniciens



tu viens d'être localiser 







signé un technicien qui aime pas les commerciaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'aime pas les boulangers, car je préfère les patissiers.
Non mais serieux  :hein:


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens d'être localiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    On serait au courant si l'USAF savait larguer les bombes au(x) bon(s) endroit(s). Encore des techs qui ont merdé


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> On serait au courant si l'USAF savait larguer les bombes au(x) bon(s) endroit(s). Encore des techs qui ont merdé



j'ai la version russe






ça détruit l'objectif et tout ce qu'il y a 30 km a la ronde


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça détruit l'objectif et tout ce qu'il y a 30 km a la ronde



du travail propre en somme   
fais gaffe de ne pas sauter en même temps que tu me pulvérises


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> du travail propre en somme
> fais gaffe de ne pas sauter en même temps que tu me pulvérises



ça tiens mach 2 le joujou


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

Hé, les filles vous pouvez ranger votre GameBoy réseau


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la version russe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle copie du B-1...


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, les commerciaux m'emmerdent ...
> 
> Bien fait pour leur g....... !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est divertissant, pour une fois que l'on ne parle pas des fonctionnaires.


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça détruit l'objectif et tout ce qu'il y a 30 km a la ronde




En se crashant dessus avec ses bombes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est divertissant, pour une fois que l'on ne parle pas des fonctionnaires.



Oh... Ca va pas tarder. J'ai mon rhumatisme qui me fait mal...


----------

